# IBS meds and breastfeeding



## blessed5312 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all, I was just diagnosed with IBS and the doctor has proscribed hhyoscyamine .125 mg According to him, I'd be okay taking it while nursing but the walgreen info sheet says "do not take while breastfeeding". Online researching has shown conflicting answers. Are there other breastfeeding mamas on here and what have you been able to take?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

According to this site http://www.drugs.com/ppa/hyoscyamine-sulfate.html it IS excreted in your milk. Therefore the baby would be taking it as well.It is a Class C for pregnancy.Here is info on the Pregnancy Classes:http://www.drugs.com/ppa/hyoscyamine-sulfate.html


----------



## Sparkly (Jun 14, 2012)

A few years ago my doctor gave me dicyclomine, and I was breast feeding at the time. Of course, ask your doctor, but mine said it was fine for me to take while breast feeding.


----------

